# Hot water radiator



## theMezz (Aug 5, 2014)

Replacing some black iron pipe that goes to an old radiator 

I want to use some kind of flex pipe for thus purpose, but what kind will hold up to to the high water temperature ? 

Also are shark bites ok to use for connectors ? 

Thank you all


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You won't find what you need here; you need to hire a licensed master plumber. New York has plenty of them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------

